# Words that make you go "Duh-OH!"



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2014)

Aren't there some phrases or words you or your coworkers (or you!) keep using, or maybe are REQUIRED to use, which are just WRONG?

Is there a word you have to depend upon spellcheck to fix every mother parking time?

("Is THAT what's bothering you, Bunkie?")h34r:

You're in safe company here, just us, the NREMT and your grandmaw listening in! Ventilate!

Like "LARE-nicks" for "larynx" ( "lair-INKS").

Or "CAL-vary" for "CAV-alry"  (as in "The cavalry's coming!").

Don't need the fancy pronunciation marks; heck, half of what I just typed got spellchecked (try "bunkie" sometime, takes a couple tries to get it past).

OK: go!


----------



## Household6 (Mar 13, 2014)

SHER-bert..

It's SHER-bet..






chi-POLT-tay..

No, it's chi-POAT-lay.. 






And angina rhymes with vagina?? .. and prostrate with an extra "R".

And bar-bit-u-ate.. There's an "R" in there..

Silicone? No, it's silicon.

And when people say "bob wire". Or dialate (dilate)..

And perscription..

I could go on forever.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Mar 13, 2014)

Actually, silicon is the natural element, silicone is the synthetic commercial product from which many things are made.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 13, 2014)

I see and hear O2 stats all the time. I am internally screaming it sats not stats


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2014)

"The patient is statting at 98% on room air"

Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: sorry Tim...didn't see you there!


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 13, 2014)

Robb said:


> "The patient is statting at 98% on room air"
> 
> Oh :censored::censored::censored::censored: sorry Tim...didn't see you there!




Like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 13, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> I see and hear O2 stats all the time. I am internally screaming it sats not stats



Yeah, that's a good one.

For me it's "glide-uh-scope" (it's glide-scope) and "sahn-oh-meter" (it's cent-a-meter).

Amba-lance (as in, "call da ambalance") used to drive me nuts but has kind of grown on me, to be honest.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 13, 2014)

Cardi-a-zem. I'd also like to add my vote to O2 stats. What kind of statistics are we talking about here?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2014)

There are so many, it makes me crazy. 

Idear instead of idea. 

A good one Delaware word is "domesticate", the verb for engaging in a fight with one's spouse.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2014)

Amblance.






Respitory.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, "Uh-den-o-sin". That gets me, too.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2014)

Propanol? (Propanolol)

And I can never say "Risperdal" right! It always climbs out and launches as "Resperidol".

PS; DGMS* about "oral exams" (dental procedure) versus "verbal exams" (when you talk your way through a test).

*don't get me started.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2014)

I've heard more people butcher Metoprolol than anything else. "Meta-prop-a-lol" "me-topper-lol" "muh-top-a-rill". 

Okay. Is it for your high blood pressure? Got it. Thanks.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2014)

"I got high blood". (either or both, hypertension or diabetes).

"I got hypertension. I get real nervous".

"I take 35 milligrams of insulin every morning and 25 at night". (Units?)


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 13, 2014)

Household6 said:


> Silicone? No, it's silicon.



As was said, they are two different things. Back when I lived in California, I put it like this: Silicon is the Santa Clara valley, Silicone is the San Fernando Valley.



DEmedic said:


> I've heard more people butcher Metoprolol than anything else.



To be perfectly honest, about 50% of the time, I can't successfully say "Metoprolol", I've done all of those mispronunciations and more.

I also seem to want to turn -mycin drugs into -myacin drugs. Can't seem to train myself out of it, though I keep trying.

Most of the common mispronunciations don't really bother me, with one notable exception: a "Li-Berry" is not a place where you can borrow books.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 14, 2014)

dee fib yu  lay  ter​


----------



## Household6 (Mar 14, 2014)

Acquaintance on FB says her son has "assburgers".


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2014)

Could never say Hidradenitis suppurativa.

("hi-drad-uh-NIE-tis sup-yoo-ruh-TIE-vuh" per the Mayo Clinic online).

Come to think of it, I never spelled it right either. 

darn


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 15, 2014)

Of course, one of the classics, when someone mispronounces "Paramedic" as Ahm-bue-lahnse Dry-ver.

I've finally managed to make my peace with that one enough that I don't jump down their throats to correct it, but it still makes me twitch.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2014)

Why? Don't you ever drive the ambulance?


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 15, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Why? Don't you ever drive the ambulance?


What if they got hired in a non driver status?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2014)

Household6 said:


> SHER-bert..
> 
> It's SHER-bet..
> 
> ...



Merriam Webster. that busybody, says either way is OK for anigina.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/angina


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 15, 2014)

Had a CPR student from Knoxville who pronounced the state as "Mizzippi" when trying to count seconds. Since everything in ARC CPR is  now "…or after than", he passed doing 25% more than he needed.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2014)

EDIT:

Had a CPR student from Knoxville who pronounced the state as "Mizzippi" when trying to count seconds. Since everything's rate in ARC CPR is  now "…or more than", he passed doing 25% more than he needed.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2014)

Remembered some today:

"pope-LITeal" (popliteal).

"IN-tuss-sushion" (intussusception)

Oh, and :
"Compound fracture": right there by "paraneoplastic syndrome", meaning "bad break", often but not always diagnosable without X-ray.

In the hands of language obfuscatinator, it can mean any of the following:


open fracture
limb angulated at more than one spot
comminuted fracture seen on X-ray 
a common angulated fracture


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 28, 2014)

ExasTURBation, as in acute COPD exasturbation.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 28, 2014)

beano said:


> ExasTURBation, as in acute COPD exasturbation.




Lol haven't heard that one yet... If it was said around here the medic would never live it down.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds….dirty.h34r:


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 1, 2014)

This word makes me go "doh!!" 

Dilaudid


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 1, 2014)

From a patient of course.


Oh and:
Am-buh-lance
Am-buh-lant
Am-ma-lances
Am-bah-lan
Am-ber-lant
E-M-Teases
Am-lance driver
Medicaid


----------



## mycrofft (May 1, 2014)

I found myself using this word:

"naso-oro-tracheaophayngeal" instead of "upper airway".
Duh-oh ME!


----------



## Rialaigh (May 3, 2014)

"I take *peanut butter balls *every day" 

"You take what ma'am?"

"Peanut butter balls, you know, that medication"

"uhmm...Do you have the bottle"

"Sure right here"

"Ah...Pentobarbital..."

*

Peanut Butter Balls...*


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 3, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> From a patient of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You forgot Amberlamps


----------



## mycrofft (May 3, 2014)

AMBERLAMPS! So THAT's the ephemeral "Code 2"!

On another note:


----------



## Ewok Jerky (May 5, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> This word makes me go "doh!!"
> 
> Dilaudid



I had a professor (MD) pronounce it die-loud-ed.


----------



## mycrofft (May 5, 2014)

"AAH-se-TEEL" versus  "ah-SEE-tyl" (for "Acetyl").


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 5, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> AMBERLAMPS! So THAT's the ephemeral "Code 2"!
> 
> On another note:



I think # 10 is correct though. 

I learned it like this:

Lions can't lie, but they can always lay.


----------



## mycrofft (May 5, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> I think # 10 is correct though.
> 
> I learned it like this:
> 
> Lions can't lie, but they can always lay.



I lay down my rifle then l lie down to sleep.
I tell my men to _lay themselves_ down and do likewise. (proper then)


----------



## Rialaigh (May 6, 2014)

Health Care Professionals who say things like 

HE-MAWWWW-GLA-BIN  (Hemoglobin....)


----------



## jzero652 (May 7, 2014)

mozzarella

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGLDvZryiFo

Caribbean

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNew0aXjEEc


----------



## mycrofft (May 7, 2014)

My late niece, when she was learning Monopoly (age 5), pronounced "Mediterranean as "med-IT-er-A-nean".


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2014)

Anyone put a "TURKEYNET" on a severed limb lately?:huh:


----------

